# Poulan Counter Vibe 3400 chainsaw



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody have a user manual and parts list for a Poulan 3400 chainsaw?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.milacalawn.com/parts.asp
http://www.odref.com/poulan/pdf/poulan/gas-saws/index.html

user manual may be hard to come by.
thanks,


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

*Poulan 3400 chainsaw fuel mixture*

Anybody know the correct fuel mixture of a Poulan 3400 chainsaw?
Also, what is the proper carb settings? there are 3 adjuster screws...high low and another.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hazzardus said:


> Anybody know the correct fuel mixture of a Poulan 3400 chainsaw?
> Also, what is the proper carb settings? there are 3 adjuster screws...high low and another.


32:1 was the recommended ratio. 

1 1/2 turn from seat is the starting adjustments on both the high and low, fine tuning will likely be needed once the engine is running and should be done when the engine is warmed up. The third screw is the idle stop screw, and is just to set the idle speed, has no affect on the mixture.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

I usually suggest to our customers that you run it a little richer than the 32:1. I have seen enough poulan chainsaws come in with blown motors because of the lack of lubrication. Plus it keeps the bugs away


----------

